# How much music do you have on your phone?



## Seliph (Apr 28, 2017)

I have 664 songs, how about you?
What's your favorite genre and artist too? My favorite genre is probably either Punk Rock, Power Metal or Classic Metal. My favorite artists are Green Day, Dragon Force, Ninja Sex Party and My Chemical Romance.
I also recently started listening to Motley Crue and Ozzy Osbourne and so far I really like them.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 28, 2017)

I got ~5 GB of music on me phone.
Mostly Post-Hardcore.

I used to have far more years ago but eh.


----------



## Seliph (Apr 28, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I got ~5 GB of music on me phone.
> Mostly Post-Hardcore.
> 
> I used to have far more years ago but eh.


I just checked to see how many GBs of music I have and it adds up to exactly 5.0 GB, weird.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 28, 2017)

109 songs, but they're part of albums, and I listen to a few when walking the dog. Since it's been a long time that I've walked him, I haven't put more into the phone, and most of the time I play podcasts. It's all metal music, there's a a black metal album, some power metal, a great deal of death and thrash metal, all into metal. I did listen to Hell Awaits by Slayer when I vacuumed the house 2 weeks ago, needing the phone for that. I need to listen to more metal, I used to have 1000 bands in my hard drive, a couple metal albums daily, but man it's rare these days. Have to change that.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 28, 2017)

Seliph said:


> I just checked to see how many GBs of music I have and it adds up to exactly 5.0 GB, weird.



Whoops, I thought I had less then that ;'D
It's 18 GB on almost 2500 songs.



Spoiler: screenie












Then again, I barely listen to music on me phone except when I'm on meets, then I blast it through me JBL Flip.


----------



## Seliph (Apr 28, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> It's 18 GB on almost 2500 songs.


Damn dude


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Apr 28, 2017)

About 2 GB...I mostly just use Pandora or Google Music.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 28, 2017)

Seliph said:


> Damn dude



I remember one point having more then 20.000 songs in me library on me lappy.
This was ~8 years ago?

Anyway I listen to music all the time in me car and seeing I drive a lot between borders and in places where there's barely any mobile Internet, I stick to MP3's.
Got a load of them dumped on SD cards and USB drives in me car.

It surely beats listening to a speaker the size of a penny or listening to it via a shitty bluetooth speaker if you got 1280w of power in the back of your car ;p


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 28, 2017)

i have over 6126 games music files making a total of 6.2gb of space.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 28, 2017)

About 7GB. Mostly classical, baroque, game OSTs, orchestra arrangements of a number of OSTs and stuff.


----------



## GameSystem (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm one of those weird people who doesn't listen to music. My answer is 0.


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 28, 2017)

On my phone I probably have about 1000 songs downloaded off of Spotify. On my laptop I have about 45gb of music, mainly mp3s. I mainly listen from the 50s up through the early 90s in just about every genre. I guess I have a bit of a weird taste of music for my age.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 28, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> On my phone I probably have about 1000 songs downloaded off of Spotify. On my laptop I have about 45gb of music, mainly mp3s. I mainly listen from the 50s up through the early 90s in just about every genre. I guess I have a bit of a weird taste of music for my age.


That's pretty normal. What is weird is that i only listen to games music and i hate everything else lol.


----------



## pustal (Apr 28, 2017)

None. We have a service (Spotify alike) that totally breaks net neutrality but give music free of charge (including free traffic).


----------



## rileysrjay (Apr 28, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> That's pretty normal. What is weird is that i only listen to games music and i hate everything else lol.


Not to my friends. They mainly listen to modern country (which I argue is not country; it started to sound a bit like classic rock in the late 2000s and is now kinda pop like of recent IMO) and whatever's on the charts plus rap. Not too many people my age that I know of that will listen to what I would consider the greats like Stevie Wonder. Also if I could I would listen to lots of game music, there's just not a lot in my collection or on Spotify though.


----------



## ReigningSemtex (Apr 28, 2017)

70gb, 8144 song's. 
I don't bother with streaming services (got to watch that mobile data) 
My main genre's are metal and hip hop but listen to most things.  
Favourite bands are Pantera, Sepultura, Machine head and Devildriver. 
Favourite rapper's probably Big Pun, Big L, Eminem, Nas (first two albums)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 28, 2017)

I don't have a phone, but a have about 15 songs on my iPad


----------



## CrakrHakr666 (Apr 28, 2017)

0. I'm stuck with a 16GB iPhone and have no free space. 59.32GB on my PC though.


----------



## Vipera (May 3, 2017)

3726 songs/27.51gb yes, all legit obtained
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Issac (May 3, 2017)

On my phone right now: 46 GB, 2026 songs.

Since I got a new phone, I only added a few albums here and there and it's only a tiny fraction of all my music


----------



## VinsCool (May 3, 2017)

1568 files, 10.9 GB


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2017)

Usually I stream music or just use YouTube.
I usually have ~23GB worth of music in my phone and mostly it varies between Dubstep and Happy Hardcore.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 3, 2017)

I have about 8gb of music mostly Punk rock from the 70s/early 80s stuff like The Clash/Sex Pistols/Siouxsie and the Banshees/Early Blondie before they sold out/The Ramones ect. In other words proper Punk rock before shit bands came along like green day/my chemical romance and shit all over what Punk is all about lol.


----------

